# Fiddler Crabs for Bait?



## NCHillbilly (Jun 19, 2012)

What'll hit 'em?


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 19, 2012)

Sheepshead ....


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jun 19, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> What'll hit 'em?




These:


----------



## creekrocket (Jun 19, 2012)

Ever red fish I cleaned last week, had nothing but fiddlers in their belly....


----------



## declemen (Jun 19, 2012)

*fiddlers*

Right on target, sheepshead and red drum will eat them up, all these were caught on fiddlers,fishin around structure, fishin straight down with a tight line


----------



## declemen (Jun 19, 2012)

*fiddlers*

messed up the last post, all were caught on fiddlers except the trout, all these fell victum to the fiddler too!


----------



## declemen (Jun 19, 2012)

*fiddlers*

these too


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 19, 2012)

dang declemen you tore em up ...


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jun 19, 2012)

Do ya'll ever catch your own and if so, how do you go about catching them?


----------



## bouymarker (Jun 19, 2012)

or maybe a few of these


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jun 19, 2012)

Have to keep the fiddlers away from the sea bass and you can catch these...   Sea Bass tore up the fiddlers also.....


----------



## Bryannecker (Jun 19, 2012)

*Photos did not load-But other fish love them, too!*

Not only will sheepshead hit them, so will redfish or spottail bass, and black drum!

Black Sea Bass love them as well, as we know from this past offshore sheepshead fishing!
Capt. Jimmy


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks, guys. I'm headed down to Seabrook Island near Charleston next week to do some relaxin' and fishin'. I haven't found the sheepshead or specks yet there, but there are plenty of redfish, flounder, whiting, little bluefish, and little sharks, stingrays, spots, and stuff. There is a saltmarsh near where we stay that is infested with those fiddlers, and I can get mud minnows and mullet out of a little creek behind the house. There are so many fiddlers that I was wondering if they were good bait for anything. Looks like y'all wore those sheepsheads out!


----------



## declemen (Jun 23, 2012)

It is hard to get the fiddlers in the muddy marsh, try to find a sandy area, if you can take an ice cream bucket or a bowl of some sort and dig a hole and put it in the dirt level with the top and put some raw chicken in the bucket, they will flock to it, bucket will be full of fiddlers in a few hours


----------

